# 5 oggetti tipici nelle case giapponesi



## brenin (8 Febbraio 2017)

Quante volte guardando film giapponesi avete visto alcuni oggetti caratteristici che subito vi hanno fatto dire “come lo vorrei anche io in casa mia“? 

*Il Furin

*In origine proveniente dalla tradizione cinese, il Furin è stato introdotto in Giappone ormai da secoli.
 Il monaco buddista Honen Shonin (1133-1212) di Kamakura lo definì “tesoro nazionale”, per il suo supposto potere benefico, mentre almeno fin dal periodo Muromachi (1333-1568) il suono gradevole del Fūrin viene associato con l’estate. I Fūrin sono campanellini detti “cattura vento” di tante forme e ognuna ha una melodia diversa .
In Giappone d’estate si sente dovunque questo piacevole tintinnio, infatti questi oggetti vengono appesi solitamente sia in luoghi aperti, che vicino alle finestre per muoversi con il vento. Il loro suono è molto amato dai Giapponesi che vi trovano un sollievo nelle giornate più calde, umide e afose. E’ una immagine tipica del Giappone in estate, i campanelli che sventolano e questo dolce suono che pervade campagne, paesini e quartieri insieme al continuo canto delle cicale. 







qui il link se foste interessati ad acquistarne uno : https://www.amazon.it/acever-Japane...an-21&linkId=08f5172c79900a1256d3731bd81b14be

*Il Maneki Neko

*Il Maneki Neko,(letteralmente “gatto che chiama”), anche noto come “gatto che dà il benvenuto”, “gatto della fortuna” o “gatto del denaro”, è una diffusa statuetta giapponese, spesso fatta di porcellana o ceramica, che si ritiene porti fortuna al proprietario. In Giappone se ne trovano di tutti i tipi, quello più tradizionale che si trova praticamente in ogni casa o negozio e’ bianco con macchie nere e arancione.
 La zampe alzate hanno un significato diverso: il gatto che alza la zampa destra significa che porta fortuna e soldi; quello con la zampa sinistra amicizia e amore, e ne esistono anche con tutte e 2 le zampe alzate per non farsi mancare niente! 








qui il link nel caso che... : https://www.amazon.it/Gatto-della-f...an-21&linkId=196b69932dc5074ab084e22141e7109f


*La Kokeshi Doll

*Oltre a ornare le case giapponesi, sono ritenute di buon auspicio contro la cattiva sorte e sono considerate un raffinato oggetto da collezione da regalare a persone molto speciali.
 Le Kokeshi sono un tipo di bambole tradizionali giapponesi, originarie della regione del Tōhoku. Realizzate manualmente in legno, hanno un busto semplice cilindrico e una larga testa sferica, con poche linee stilizzate a definire i caratteri del viso e hanno la caratteristica di non avere ne braccia ne gambe.All’inizio del Novecento divennero talmente famose, che in Russia furono prese addirittura a modello dall’inventore della prima matrioska! Oggi se ne trovano di tantissimi colori e tipi, c’e’ l’imbarazzo della scelta! 







qui il link : https://www.amazon.it/sourcingmap-T...an-21&linkId=2334828793ec2fe1b10b78280614dd27


*Il Daruma

*
Le bambole Daruma*,* dette anche bambole Dharma, sono figure votive giapponesi, delle teste senza gambe né braccia, che rappresentano Bodhidharma (Daruma in giapponese), il fondatore e primo patriarca dello Zen. I colori più comuni sono: rosso (il più frequente), giallo, verde e bianco. La bambola ha un volto stilizzato da uomo con barba e baffi, ma gli occhi sono dei cerchi di colore bianco. Usando dell’inchiostro nero, bisogna disegnare un solo occhio esprimendo un desiderio; se il desiderio dovesse avverarsi, verrà disegnato anche il secondo occhio.
A causa del loro basso centro di gravità, alcuni modelli si raddrizzano da soli dopo essere state spinte da un lato. Per tale motivo sono diventate un simbolo di ottimismo, costanza e forte determinazione nel rialzarsi dopo una delusione. Queste bambole derivano da un modello più antico di bambola che si raddrizza da sola, nota come il “piccolo monaco sempre-in-piedi” (_Okiagari-koboshi_).







il link :  https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0...=B00VTANYN0&linkCode=as2&tag=sempredireban-21


*La tenda Noren

*Spesso si vedono appese fuori dai ristorantini e chioschetti tradizionali in Giappone. Sono un elemento di arredo irrinunciabile per loro. Le usano molto anche negli interni di locali e case. Spesso dividono la cucina dalla sala da pranzo se queste sono in due stanze distinte. Sostituiscono spesso una porta dividendo in modo meno netto gli ambienti. Ne esistono di molti tipi e lunghezze: solitamente quelle dei ristoranti sono più corte di quelle che si usano in casa.








il link : https://www.amazon.it/dp/B0194LQ8WY...an-21&linkId=0335a15bd26e4deae9e5bf5a302c5309


Consigli per gli acquisti....   [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2017)

Incantevoli i Furin!

Ho una grande terrazza con gazebo,  piena di piante e furin... una magia! :up:


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Incantevoli i Furin!
> 
> Ho una grande terrazza con gazebo,  piena di piante e furin... una magia! :up:


Assolutamente si, soprattutto su una grande terrazza è davvero una magia....
una melodia dolce e rassicurante al tempo stesso... una piacevolissima compagnia !


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Ho 4 kokeshi, attendo speranzosa la buona sorte


----------

